# Pickled Green Tomatos



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've go the standard A-1 recipe for pickling just about anything. Wondering if ya'll have a little kick to pickling some young green tomato's? 

Skuunk


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope someone does 'cause I've got a bunch that had to be saved from Jack frost sitting in the kitchen right now. Flourecent light is turning a few, but I don't know if they'll all make it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Canned green tomatos*

I canned a few jars this past Summer. I added much more than green tomatos. I put: sliced peppers, sliced onions, sliced cucumbers, sliced green tomatos and 1 teaspoon of canning salt in a quart canning jar. I then boiled 1 part water and 3 parts cider vinegar and poured over the contents of the jar.

I then put the seal on and put them in a pot and brought it to a boil for 15 minutes. Then put the ring on and tighten them down. Took them out of the hot water and turned them upside down until they cooled. The can was sealed. I put them up for later use.

I also canned some green tomatos and habenero peppers. Did it the same way. You can add however many peppers you want. The more you add the hotter it is. 

It really goes good with a big pot of pintos and a big slice of corn bread. 
I am not sure if you called that pickled or just canned. I just call it good!!

Darin


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

id suggest throwing a few extra cloves of garlic in each jar, or maybe some minced garlic


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I forgot the garlic*

I do add garlic. I just forgot to list it. 

Darin


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Wow, this is a great idea, guys! I'm one of the tomato-growinist hillbillies you'll ever find, and yet I've never heard of pickling the green ones. I'll DEFINITELY give this a go next year. GOOD DEAL!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Green Tomato Kosher Pickles*

10 small green tomatoes
1/2 cup vinegr
2 cups water
3 cloves garlic
2 red onions
2 dried red peppers
1/4 cup cellery chopped
1/4 cup salt
1 bay leaf

place tomatoes in a qt jar. bring vinegar, water and salt to a boil, cool, and add to the jar the bay leaf, garlic, red peppers and celery. Let stand at room temp for 3 days. Chill after opening.

Sweet Green Tomato Pickles

1 gal green tomatoes or 16 cups sliced
1/4 cup salt
1/2 tblsp powdered alum
3 cups vinegar 5% acidity
1 cup water
4 cups sugar
1 tbls mixed spices
1/2 stp cinnamon
1 tblsp celery seed
1/2 stp all spice
1 tblsp mustard seed

Slice tomatoes. Sprinkle with salt and allow to stand overnite. Next morning drain and pour 2 qts boiling water with 1/2 tblsp of powdered alum over the tomatoes and let stand for 20 mins. Drain and cover with cold water and drain. Combine vinegar, water, sugar, and spices, tie spoices loosley in a spice bag and bring to a boil. Pour over tomatoes. Let stand in this solution overnite. Drain solution into saucepan and bring to a boil again. Let stand overnite. On the third morning bring pickle and solution to a boil. pack in sterilized jars 1/2 inc from the top. Make sure top is secured tightly and process in boiling water bath for 10 mins.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the ideas. RuddeDogg, that first one you posted (Kosher recipe) sounds pretty easy to make. Just wondering if I should slice the tomato's at least in half to get a quicker soak? Seems a whole tomato would take a lot longer to get saturated in the pickle juice. 

Skunk


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks RuddeDogg.
Gonna try to talk the wife into doing this next year with all the green ones that we'll have left again.
Will this work for cucumbers tool?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bbcroaker said:


> Thanks RuddeDogg.
> Gonna try to talk the wife into doing this next year with all the green ones that we'll have left again.
> Will this work for cucumbers tool?


yep.


----------

